# results are in for 2022



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

another first season for me.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

I got my ZA second season.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Annoyed. Just checked and was successful…… for a unit I didn’t put in for on a party hunt with a person I have clue who they are. I put in for F. Drew ZF with some guy named Jeff. Would like my 5 bucks back


----------



## retired and lovin it (Apr 12, 2011)

ryan-b said:


> Annoyed. Just checked and was successful…… for a unit I didn’t put in for on a party hunt with a person I have clue who they are. I put in for F. Drew ZF with some guy named Jeff. Would like my 5 bucks back


Buy it over the counter.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

retired and lovin it said:


> Buy it over the counter.


If they have left overs that’s what I will do.


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

ryan-b said:


> Annoyed. Just checked and was successful…… for a unit I didn’t put in for on a party hunt with a person I have clue who they are. I put in for F. Drew ZF with some guy named Jeff. Would like my 5 bucks back


Hopefully Jeff puts you on the birds 😎.
Gotta stay positive 😁🦃


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

HuntinMichigan said:


> Hopefully Jeff puts you on the birds 😎.
> Gotta stay positive 😁🦃


I just gotta figure out who he is first and how I’m gunna pay for gas to get down to ZF!😂 hope he’s got some good properties lined up!


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

ryan-b said:


> Annoyed. Just checked and was successful…… for a unit I didn’t put in for on a party hunt with a person I have clue who they are. I put in for F. Drew ZF with some guy named Jeff. Would like my 5 bucks back


Lol, I wouldn't know what to think if that happened to me, would hope my new buddy has some good spots...then I would have to look and find out where ZF is.

The partner hunt with the wife I put in for worked out like I thought, now we have a few weeks to figure out if we have a chance at birds around our area in K.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Success, Unit F. 

I haven't hunted turkey in probably 10 years, let alone in that unit. Always had to hunt Huron County. Hopefully I can find some birds. Congrats to all who were drawn!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

. at one of my spot.
not the long beard, but will work for me and my little girl. 
know last fall they would come threw 4 times a day.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I actually laughed out a little by myself after reading about the Jeff situation. My fil and I were successful for F. We’ll be chasing them in red oak.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Successful for first season unit K.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Tron322 said:


> Lol, I wouldn't know what to think if that happened to me, would hope my new buddy has some good spots...then I would have to look and find out where ZF is.
> 
> The partner hunt with the wife I put in for worked out like I thought, now we have a few weeks to figure out if we have a chance at birds around our area in K.


Just looked. Jeff and I will be hunting SW counties. Hahahahahhaa


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

I really like being able to take care of all the tags in one shot on line. Base, fish, deer, turkey all set.


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

252Life said:


> I really like being able to take care of all the tags in one shot on line. Base, fish, deer, turkey all set.


Same here, just add in waterfowl.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

252Life said:


> I really like being able to take care of all the tags in one shot on line. Base, fish, deer, turkey all set.


Just got all of mine at Bass Pro this afternoon. I usually go by it every day to and from work so it's easy to stop in. Plus using my rewards card adds some more points without overpaying to to so. Actually saved money this year since I turned 65 last December.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Just an FYI - but for anyone who needs to buy OTC, the leftover tag website is now up for review.






Leftover License Search


Official site for Michigan DNR licenses, applications, ORV/snowmobile permits and harvest reporting deer or fish.



www.mdnr-elicense.com






For those that were curious - there are over 45,000 ZZ tags still available. Some will likely disappear next week when those that put in the $5 for a specific area didn't draw tags, but there should be plenty to buy on March 21st.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Bought all mine on line and the tags came in yesterday's mail. Can't wait to use the turkey tag 😋


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

ryan-b said:


> Annoyed. Just checked and was successful…… for a unit I didn’t put in for on a party hunt with a person I have clue who they are. I put in for F. Drew ZF with some guy named Jeff. Would like my 5 bucks back


Check your address in your profile and make sure it’s correct. 

A couple years ago I had a problem where every time I would log into the system was home address had been changed to one that is not mine. I would change it back and then randomly it would be switched with the incorrect one again. 

It finally quit after a year or so but it caused some problems along the way. Never got an answer as to what happened.


----------



## Chriss83 (Sep 18, 2021)

ryan-b said:


> Just looked. Jeff and I will be hunting SW counties. Hahahahahhaa


If you need a spot in zf get ahold of me.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I forgot to apply this year but thought the leftover licenses were on sale? When I goto the elicense website I can't buy anything? Just says unavailable?


----------



## matt76cmich1 (Jul 28, 2015)

d_rek said:


> I forgot to apply this year but thought the leftover licenses were on sale? When I goto the elicense website I can't buy anything? Just says unavailable?


March 21

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

matt76cmich1 said:


> March 21
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Thanks. Literally just found it at the bottom of the email.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Successful for first hunt unit K.


----------

